# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier Psychiatrique de Liège (Site du Petit Bourgogne)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Centre Hospitalier Psychiatrique de Liège (Site du Petit Bourgogne)
Rue Professeur Mahaim 84
Liège

Bezoek de website van Centre Hospitalier Psychiatrique de Liège


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier Psychiatrique de Liège (Site du Petit Bourgogne).*

----------

